# Spiele werden ohne Meldung beendet



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Hallo,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, beenden sich manche Spiele einfach so ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung. z.B. Assassins Creed oder Sim City 4 (hab ich mal wieder rausgekramt) 

Immer so nach ca. einer halben Stunde spielen.

Wisst ihr was da nicht stimmt ?

danke

mfg Altteileverwender


----------



## Fifadoc (14. April 2008)

macht der rechner noch sonstge probleme? abstürze? beenden von Windows Programmen?


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Mhh nein eigentlich nicht

Außer manchmal Startet er einfach neu .... aber auch nur wenn ich Spiele


----------



## Fifadoc (14. April 2008)

hmmm, einzige Idee, die ich hätte, wäre mal den Ram zu testen. Mach dir ne Bootcd mit Memtest86 und lass die so 2 Std laufen. 
Denn mehr als nen RAM-Fehler fällt mir dazu erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Ja die Idee hatte ich auch schon hab ihn erst letzte woche ca. eine halbe stunde getestet -> ohne Fehler 

Muss ich wohl mal länger Probieren....


----------



## Fifadoc (14. April 2008)

nimm echt mal Memtest86, da braucht der volldurchlauf etwa ne stunde.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2008)

@Altteileverwender
Für mich hört sich das eher nach Überhitzung einer Hardwarekomponente an.
Hast du zufällig Everest auf deinem Rechner installiert? 
Wenn ja, dann tuh doch mal damit während eines Spieles die Temperaturen aufzeichnen.


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Ja hab ich

aber wie kann man die Temps. aufzeichnen lassen ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2008)

In Everest unter Einstellungen/Protokollieren
Dort wählst du die zu Protokollierenden Temperaturen aus und gibst ein Pfad ein wo es abgespeichert weden soll, siehe zb. Bild.
Everest muss aber wärend des Spieles gestartet sein, ansonnsten wird kein Protokoll erstellt. Nun ja, das wirst du ja wohl selber wissen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Ahh ok danke


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Also Assassins Creed is mal wieder abgestürzt, diesmal auch Windows....

Beim start kam dann ne Fehlermeldung :
Fehlersignatur:

BCCode : 1000008e     BCP1 : C0000005     BCP2 : BF256012     BCP3 : A99AFB50
BCP4 : 00000000     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 2_0     Product : 256_1  

Ich kenn mich bei solchen Sachen nicht aus, vllt. hilfts euch ja....    


Achja und bei den temps, naja die cpu kerne werden schon recht heiß aber nich so des des die Abstürze erklären würde.... denk ich mal

Vor dem Absturz  hatte der erste kern 71 grad und der zweite  68, muss ich mal ein bisschen runtertakten und weniger Spannung geben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2008)

Nun ja.
BCCode:1000008e kann so fast alles mögliche sein. Lies dir mal das durch: http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=247059
Steht denn im Bluescreen noch ein Hinweis wie etwa:"IRQL_LESS_OR_EQUAL" oder ähnliche Meldungen?
Natürlich kannst du es auch erst einmal mit Standarttakten versuchen.


----------



## Fifadoc (14. April 2008)

hmmm, bei 71° würd ich auch mal mit runtertakten testen. ist zwar noch nciht erschreckend viel, aber trotzdem is die temp hoch. takte am besten mal testweise das ganze system normal.


----------



## SeoP (14. April 2008)

mal ans NT gedacht? Spannungsschwankungen oder fehlerhaftes Modell?


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Da stand jetzt, dass drinnen:

Probably caused by : ati3duag.dll ( ati3duag+e8012 )

Soll dass jetzt heißen das es Probleme mit meinem Grafik-Treiber gibt ?

EDIT: mhh naja fehlerhaft wohl eher weniger da es schon seit ca 2,5 jahren läuft und ich den Fehler früher noch nicht hatte, laut everest auch kaum spannungsschwankungen ....


----------



## Fifadoc (14. April 2008)

Altteileverwender schrieb:


> Da stand jetzt, dass drinnen:
> 
> Probably caused by : ati3duag.dll ( ati3duag+e8012 )
> 
> Soll dass jetzt heißen das es Probleme mit meinem Grafik-Treiber gibt ?



hmmm, jap ^^ 
ne, im erst... in der richtung lohnt es nun wohl am ehesten zu suchen. haste denn schon alles runter getaktet? oder is die graka vllt auch übertaktet?


----------



## d00mfreak (14. April 2008)

ICh würde erstmal den Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Hab jetzt alles auf standart Takt, muss dann erstmal ausprobieren ob er dann immer noch abschmiert.

Grade beim neu starten kam ne Fehlermeldung vom Speicher...


----------



## Fifadoc (14. April 2008)

oha, irgendwie gehts in deinem rechner grad drunter und drüber ^^

auf die ToDo-Liste sollte auf jeden fall:
- Runter Takten (erl)
- neue Treiber
- Ram testen


----------



## SeoP (14. April 2008)

ja, kann auch der VRAM deiner GraKa sein...
als erstes mal wie beschrieben die Graka neu installieren und.
Sollte sich dein normaler RAM gerade verabschieden, dann wirst Du dies auch bei der installtion des Treibers merken


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Hab jetzt den neuen Treiber drauf bei der Installation lief alles so wies soll. 

Dann schau ich mal ob er immer noch abschmiert....


Danke für die reichhaltige Hilfe, ich hoffe mal da wird was draus. 

edit: hab jetzt n bissal gespielt ist nicht abgestürzt, danke für die hilfe


----------



## Altteileverwender (14. April 2008)

Mhh also jetzt hat sich Warhammer 40k aufgehängt 
mit einer anderen Fehlermeldung

Problemsignatur:

BCCode : 10000050     BCP1 : BBA8E178     BCP2 : 00000000     BCP3 : 8060C78F
BCP4 : 00000002     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 2_0     Product : 256_1  


Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+7af09 )

Soll heißen ?


----------



## kmf (15. April 2008)

Hast du übertaktet? Wenn ja, nimm das eine Stufe zurück. Auch wenn lange Zeit nix passiert war, will das nichts heißen. Stabilitätsprobleme können sich immer zeigen.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass dein Dateisystem durchs Übertakten einen Dachschaden bekommen hat. In dem Fall müsstest du es reparieren oder ganz neu installieren.

Reparieren -> Rechner mit Installations-CD starten. Reperaturmöglichkeit am Anfang ignorieren und neue Installation auswählen. Irgendwann kommt dann eine Meldung, dass eine vorherige Windowsversion gefunden wurde, und jetzt bekommst du unter anderem auch die Möglichkeit eine Reparatur auszuwählen. Dannach noch Chipsatztreiber und Gerätetreiber neu installieren und fertig.


----------



## Altteileverwender (16. April 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch sein, dass dein Dateisystem durchs Übertakten einen Dachschaden bekommen hat. In dem Fall müsstest du es reparieren oder ganz neu installieren.



Also wenn ich jetzt Windows neu aufsetze und dann wieder übertakte kann es sein dass die selben Probleme wiederauftreten ? 
Was kann man dagegen machen ? (außer nicht übertakten)


----------



## v3rtex (16. April 2008)

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du denn? Servicepacks?


----------



## Altteileverwender (16. April 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du denn? Servicepacks?



Windows XP 32bit SP2


----------



## kmf (16. April 2008)

Altteileverwender schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt Windows neu aufsetze und dann wieder übertakte kann es sein dass die selben Probleme wiederauftreten ?
> Was kann man dagegen machen ? (außer nicht übertakten)


Ja, kann immer wieder passieren. Dagegen hilft nur nicht so hoch übertakten.

Muss bei dir ja nicht der Fall sein. Hast mal den Reparaturversuch gestartet? Dabei bleiben alle installierten Anwendungen erhalten, lediglich Windows wird ausgetauscht und die Registry auf Defekte untersucht und gegebenenfalls wenn möglich repariert.


----------

